# Question about Worldmark Bonus Time



## Who is John Galt? (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello

I'm new to timeshares and am waiting for my Worldmark timeshare purchase to clear.  I have bought second hand, so I wasn't able to ask questions from Worldmark.  Thank you in advance for your consideration with this question.  I'm sure it's been answered before, but I've been unable to find it!

I've been logging in with my sister-in-law's account and as of today you can book bonus time for 11/15/2018.  What if I wanted to book bonus time for 11/15 through 11/17?  Would I reserve the 15th first and hopefully add the 16th and 17th as the next two days pass by or would I have to wait until the 17th became available and then book all three days at once?  

Thanks


----------



## DAman (Nov 1, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to timeshares and am waiting for my Worldmark timeshare purchase to clear.  I have bought second hand, so I wasn't able to ask questions from Worldmark.  Thank you in advance for your consideration with this question.  I'm sure it's been answered before, but I've been unable to find it!
> 
> ...


If you want to book BT forNovember 15-17 you would book it today.  No need to wait.  It is based on your first day.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Nov 1, 2018)

Awesome.  Thank you for the quick response!  What happens if the other two days never open up?  Just wing it?


----------



## DAman (Nov 1, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Awesome.  Thank you for the quick response!  What happens if the other two days never open up?  Just wing it?


You have until Nov. 13 to cancel without penalty.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Nov 1, 2018)

Gotcha as far as cancelling.  What if I book the 15, 16, and 17th, but the 16th and 17th don't have empty rooms?  They only show the 15th right now.  Thanks again


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 1, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Gotcha as far as cancelling.  What if I book the 15, 16, and 17th, but the 16th and 17th don't have empty rooms?  They only show the 15th right now.  Thanks again



If you are looking at the bonus time calendar, it will stop showing any dates past the BT booking window.

Switch to the standard reservation calendar, and it will allow you to book all the available days under BT - as long as the check-in day is in the BT window. But you are limited to 4 days on a BT reservation.

If I misunderstood your question, and they are not available, then you can only book the 15th. If they come available later, then reserve them on-line with any method available (to hold them), and then call in and ask them to add them to your existing BT reservation.

Welcome to TUG!

[MOD Note: Moved this to the dedicated WM sub-forum.]


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 1, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to timeshares and am waiting for my Worldmark timeshare purchase to clear.  I have bought second hand, so I wasn't able to ask questions from Worldmark.
> 
> Thanks



Buying resale does NOT restrict you from asking questions of Worldmark.  When you call in, they don't care how you bought and will answer all questions you have.  You will face some limitations until your account has been set up and is active.  Once that has happened, it doesn't matter how you bought, you will be treated the same on the phone or at the resort.    

You can only book bonus time for days that are available.  The starting date has to be at most 14 days out.  

For the best information on how to use your Worldmark, see wmowners.com/forum.

Sue


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 1, 2018)

Suggest you also checkout www.wmowners.com/forum. This by Owners for owners. No fee to join. People happy to help.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your help.  You have been most helpful!


----------

